# Community: Wie fängt man an?



## kuhlmaehn (10. Juli 2006)

Hi!
Ich frage mich schon länger wie man anfängt, wenn man zB eine Seite wie Playray.de aufbauen will. Man könnte sich natürlich gleich nen dicken Server mieten und hat dann nie Probleme aber das kostet ja auch viel.
Wie geht man denn am besten vor wenn man mit steigenden Userzahlen und damit auch steigenden Einnahmen die Leistung der Server mit verbessert.
Man könnte natürlich auf billigem Webspace anfangen aber das Problem ist, das man für eine Seite wie Playray von beginn an einen Server braucht. Der muss jedoch auch immer geupdatet sein.

Also ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine...
Zu beginn ist kein Geld da für einen Fetten server also müsste man klein anfangen und dann im laufe der Zeit aufstocken.
Wie geht man da am besten vor.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Veränderung (10. Juli 2006)

Einen ganzen Server brauchst du zu Beginn sicherlich noch nicht, auch Multiplayer-Projekte kommen anfangs mit mittelgroßen Webspace-Paketen zurecht. 
Aufstocken ist bei den meisten Hostern auch kein Problem, einige upgraden kostenlos, bis man dann irgendwann auf einen Server wechseln kann. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## kuhlmaehn (10. Juli 2006)

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass man eigene Programm auf dem Server laufen lassen muss und desshalb kein Webspace in frage kommt und man da dann gleich bei 20€ pro Monat einsteigt.
Aber ich hab auch eben erst gesehn, dass es ja auch billige vServer gibt.
Muss man die eigentlich selber sicher halten und updaten?
Das wäre schon etwas nervig ^^


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. Juli 2006)

vServer sind nichts anderes als normale Server, nur mit weniger Ressourcen.

Von daher würde ich dir zu Beginn normalen Webspace empfehlen. Dabei solltest du eben nicht nach Geiz-ist-Geil-Prinzip vorgehen, sondern darauf achten, dass dein Provider täglich Backups erstellt, dir diese bei Bedarf kostenlos und schnell zurückspielt, auf dem Server nicht Hunderte von Kunden liegen, etc. - weil alles das wäre Gift für das Wachstum einer Community.

Wenn du magst, rufe ich dich gerne mal an, so dass ich dir ein paar Erfahrungen mitteilen und dir auch ein passendes Angebot auf einem unserer Server unterbreiten kann. Wenn deine Community dann gewachsen ist und irgendwann ein eigener Server nötig werden sollte, planen wir mit dir zusammen den Umzug so, dass es zu keiner Ausfallzeit kommt.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

